# Cannot uninstall batman arkham asylum



## sji1989 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi. A few days ago, I torrented batman arkham asylum. I found out my computer does not support the game after doing all the installation process. Now i cannot uninstall the game from my computer. the following message is displayed when i try to uninstall
Error number:0x80040702
Description:Failed to load DLL: FireWallInstallHelper
Setup will now terminate


I have tried to uninstall it using several methods such as ccleaner, revouninstaller and the add/remove programs in the control panel.
I also do not have a cd or dvd rom since i torrented it.
Please help ty.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Read the forum rules we dont help with illegal activity.

Your thread will be closed.


----------

